
Intel unveils button-sized Curie module to power future wearables - riaface
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2015-01/07/intel-curie-quark-chip
======
kassovic
PLUG: I am already making this if you are interested, it is called MetaWear
and it is a really tiny BLE wearable platform that comes with an API. Feel
free to check it out at mbientlab.com or message me with any questions or if
you just want a coupon (I might be inclined to give away some free boards
too).

